# Panda-day



## lsp

ahhh...finally I'm first ... 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ELAINEG!​*


----------



## Elisa68

*Buon Compleanno, Elaine*.


----------



## Alfry

Sei circondata da persone che ti vogliono un casino di bene, io non potrei chiedere di meglio, e, soprattutto, non potrei fare a meno di unirmi al coro

AUGURIIIIIIII Pandina


----------



## cherine

* Muy Feliz Cumple Elaine *
*E Tanti auguri*
** ​


----------



## Vanda

Auguri Pandetta!

Um presente especial para este dia!


----------



## combustion

ELAINE!!!
Io non so piu' cosa scriverti... per farti gli auguri allora ti mando una super torta! (e per le signore... e' pure senza calorie!!)

EDIT: ci ho provato a metterci l'immagine... ma NON SONO CAPACE!!!!
cosi' la torta ha meno calorie ancora... 

Comunque... TANTI AUGURIIIIIIIIII


----------



## fran06

TANTI TANTI TANTI TANTI TANTI TANTI
AUGURISSIMIMISSIMI ​ 
Buon compleanno cara!
Ti augiro un golfo di felicità​


----------



## Moogey

Buon compleanno Elaine!!!! Tanti auguri!!!! Ti ho portata una torta come ha fatto combustion!!

-M


----------



## moodywop

Buon compleanno, Elaine!


----------



## brian

Buon compleanno, Elaine!

May you have as many more as you have posts.


----------



## Fedora

Happy birthday Elaine! 

Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Necsus

*AUGURI, ELAINE!*​


----------



## lauranazario

It's better late than never... 

Here is a charming gift for the birthday girl! 

Cariños,
LN


----------

